
Ask HN: What do you use and pay to process payroll for a small consultancy? - gt2
Scorp or LLC, where payroll is required by the IRS.<p>Wells Fargo says 65&#x2F;mo, but ADP is expensive too I&#x27;ve heard.  But I worry the smaller guys might not be as reliable or go through acquisition and affect something that I don&#x27;t want to deal with often.
======
gk1
Gusto

~~~
gt2
At $39 + 6n per month, the price is min 45/mo. Cheaper than Wells Fargo's
65/mo, but not free/close to free like I thought may be available with a
starter plan somewhere for 1-2 people on.

Can I ask how long you've been using them for and if your experience has been
great?

~~~
gk1
I've been using them for about a year and have been very pleased. It's
comforting that they send out all the payroll-related tax forms for you at the
right times. It's very easy to use.

Another big plus: Their support team is available on live chat and is very
helpful. For example, when I got a letter from my state about some tax
overpayment, the Gusto people called the state on my behalf to figure out what
it means.

If you do end up choosing them, ask me for a referral code so that we both get
a reward.

PS - I'm a one-person company and the $45/month has been worth it.

